# Sponge Filter Advice?



## baileyoswald202 (Dec 27, 2016)

Making a 10 gal. planted betta tank. It will not be heavily planted. I plan on having an Amazon Sword, Java Moss, Anubias bleheri, Moss Balls. I am looking for a filter that will not disturb my sand. I bought a filter once and it put a hole in my sand, so I am looking into other options. The filter was for up to 10 gal. 
Currently I am looking at sponge filters. I heard this is preferable for bettas. I need some help with it though. How do sponge filters work? What all do I need to get them to work and what is the best way to set it up in the tank? Anything else I need to know about how to use a sponge filter?
This is the equipment I am looking at:
Filter Itself: https://www.amazon.com/XY-2831-Sponge-Filter-Aquarium-10-gallon/dp/B0056XVF82/ref=sr_1_1?s=pet-supplies&ie=UTF8&qid=1483035845&sr=1-1&keywords=sponge+filter+for+10+gallon
Air Pump: https://www.amazon.com/Tetra-77851-Whisper-Pump-10-Gallon/dp/B0009YJ4N6/ref=pd_bxgy_199_img_2?_encoding=UTF8&pd_rd_i=B0009YJ4N6&pd_rd_r=AVH3AZ3DFE6XAS6ZDDH4&pd_rd_w=DmJRj&pd_rd_wg=FL0td&psc=1&refRID=AVH3AZ3DFE6XAS6ZDDH4
Tubing: https://www.amazon.com/Standard-Airline-Tubing-Accessories-25-Feet/dp/B0002563MW/ref=pd_bxgy_199_img_3?_encoding=UTF8&pd_rd_i=B0002563MW&pd_rd_r=AVH3AZ3DFE6XAS6ZDDH4&pd_rd_w=DmJRj&pd_rd_wg=FL0td&psc=1&refRID=AVH3AZ3DFE6XAS6ZDDH4

Any notes on those specific things? Thanks in advance for all the help I'm going to get.

NOTE: There is currently nothing in my tank but sand.


----------



## Dragonfish (Apr 28, 2011)

Make sure to add a check valve https://www.amazon.com/Jardin-Plast...F8&qid=1483039603&sr=1-4&keywords=check+valve


----------



## baileyoswald202 (Dec 27, 2016)

> Make sure to add a check valve https://www.amazon.com/Jardin-Plasti...ds=check+valve


What do those do?


----------



## PhilthyMcnasty (Oct 16, 2011)

baileyoswald202 said:


> What do those do?



This will stop water from back flowing into the air pump and damaging it when there is a power outage or when you turn your pump off. You install it on the air tubing between the pump and the sponge filter.


----------



## sdwindansea (Oct 28, 2016)

The check valve should make sure that water can only flow one direction (e.g. cannot back siphon).


----------



## Random_Fish (Dec 11, 2016)

Consider a valve with one fitting for input and two for output. That way you can bleed off part of the air if needed. I'd also look for a pump that carries the UL listed badge.


----------



## baileyoswald202 (Dec 27, 2016)

Okay, so I'm adding a check valve to my list of supplies. 



> Consider a valve with one fitting for input and two for output. That way you can bleed off part of the air if needed. I'd also look for a pump that carries the UL listed badge.


Could you go into more detail? I don't know much about this stuff... What is the UL listed badge?


----------



## Random_Fish (Dec 11, 2016)

Ul listed means it's been tested and certified safe. That inspection comes with an added cost. Canada has their version CSA ULC.


----------



## baileyoswald202 (Dec 27, 2016)

Does anyone have any suggestions on where I should put it? In a corner? Is there a way to ensure that the flow won't disturb the betta?


----------



## Watercrayfish (Apr 21, 2016)

Personally I would get a small HOB(Hang On Back Filter). 
Less noise, no water splash and less clutter, aesthetically pleasing too.

This one is not going to cause any big wave for betta or sand and will keep the water circulation better than a sponge filter.
Power Filter for Small & Desktop Aquariums: Azoo Palm Filter



I have a AquaClear 20 on a 10 gallon with Betta, heavily planted so that is a different scenario. 
And for a fish keeper it is always good to have a air pump and accessories handy, I have no grudge against sponge filters its the best in many ways. Just giving you more options to look into.


Placement of the sponge would be more ideal to keep to the side of the tank. You are not going to get much of a water flow with a sponge anyways.


----------



## baileyoswald202 (Dec 27, 2016)

The reviews on that filter are really good. Would it be sufficient for a 10 gal. tank? This seems to me to be the best option right now. It has really good reviews and is cheap.


----------



## BigMek (Dec 6, 2016)

Placement depends on what style of sponge filter you get. If you get one that just has a vertical outlet tube your flow will be similar to what an airstone produces. I'd suggest hiding that type behind some plants or hardscape since they can be kinda ugly. Corner would hide it the best, but center would give you flow over more of the tank. If you get one with a 90 degree elbow at the top, it attaches to the side of your tank with a suction cup. I use that style in my shrimp tank and stuck it in a corner since I can point the flow whichever way I want.

In either case, if you run the sponge filter off a valve you can adjust the flow until it doesn't bother your betta.

For reference, vertical and 90 degree uplift tubes:
https://www.amazon.com/XY-2831-Spon...&qid=1483119552&sr=8-4&keywords=sponge+filter
https://www.amazon.com/XY-380-Aquar...&qid=1483119552&sr=8-3&keywords=sponge+filter


----------



## Watercrayfish (Apr 21, 2016)

baileyoswald202 said:


> The reviews on that filter are really good. Would it be sufficient for a 10 gal. tank? This seems to me to be the best option right now. It has really good reviews and is cheap.


Its a highly recommended HOB for nano tanks below 5 gallon. I have it on a 2.5 Gallon.
Its cheaper than a sponger filter, and if you add Seachem Prime to your bucket its free shipping.

Since you where worried abut the flow I gave you that option, for sure you will get better flow than a sponge filter.

The next upgrade would be Aqua Clear 20, if you stuff it with more filter floss, the flow can be reduced if that is a concern. I would recommend this one. 
If its a betta only tank its a over kill, the waste produced by one Betta is very less. If in future you decide to add more fish this filter will surve you well.


----------



## Random_Fish (Dec 11, 2016)

Another bad thing about sponge filters is all the muck that comes off when pulled out for cleaning. That's all I use in 10-20 gallon hospital tanks, fresh and marine.


----------



## theDCpump (Jul 22, 2016)

Sponges:
Is the smallest pico sized powerhead out of the question for moving parts instead of air pumps?

I hook my smallest hobby pumps up to the correct hydro sponges.
Some of the pumps are so quiet and pull waste through very well.
Sicce is a well regarded company for quiet pumps.

The output can be diffused or divided so the water can be moving properly instead of squirting a stream too harshly on your landscape. 










post note:

It should be mentioned that the sponge's pores need an appropriate hole size or porosity.

Too small= a clog.
Too big= too much passed through.

Just the right size takes time on purchasing the correct size that actually works similar to a HMF system (Hamburg-Matten filter).
The cleanings are further apart, but the bacteria seems to clear the water up.

On that note, is the Hamburg-Matten filter style out of the question as well?


----------



## Nordic (Nov 11, 2003)

They can be pretty loud if driven off an airpump. Buy a small airstone, and drill/cut your way into getting it installed inside the bottom. the fine shower of bubbles is much less noisy.


----------



## Nordic (Nov 11, 2003)

Random_Fish said:


> Another bad thing about sponge filters is all the muck that comes off when pulled out for cleaning. That's all I use in 10-20 gallon hospital tanks, fresh and marine.


The correct way to take them out is to take a plastic bag and put the filter inside it, before lifting it out of the tank.


----------



## Random_Fish (Dec 11, 2016)

Along with 50 shrimpletts. lol

You could also turn back the clock to the 60's and use a corner box filter. lol


----------

